
Solomon W Golomb has left us - CarolineW
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solomon_W._Golomb
======
CarolineW
On the one occasion I met Sol he was friendly and helpful. A quiet genius. I
was I had had the chance to know him better.

